# Flag for "OK to Delete" in options menu



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I want to suggest a way to flag a show as "OK to Delete" in the options menu. So, after one family member has viewed a show, they can flag it so other family members know: "I'm done with it--okay to delete when you're done.". 

For example, "Save until I delete" is Green, Yellow is "Save until space Needed." How about another color, like Orange, for this optional flag?


----------

